# Which Software??



## ghetotige (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi all,
Trying to decide which software to use for are soon to arrive embroidery machine...
I have come accross embroideryI2 by pulse that looks promising as I use Adobe Illustrator to design work that I do for screen print and DTG... 

Anybody had any experience with this software?

My main use for the machine will be to stitch down laser cut applique letters, and text conversion...My work flow will be create a design in AI for example Allstar font curved name above large number... This file is then exported to the laser cutter to cut the file (laser cutter software excepts the AI file) I then want to use the same file to lay down a tracing stitch on the garment so I know where to place the applique letters, and then stitch the letters down...Hope that made sense 

So which software is capable of this?


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

You might want to check out *Stitch Era Universal Digitizing Software* since they have a free version. I just purchased it, but have not received it. I also have Forte PD software that I am going to compare it to.

I am not saying this software will do the job that you need, because I have never done applique. I would be interested in what you find out, because I am very interested in making high quality jerseys at some point. Troy


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

If that is all you plan to do with the software then it is probably overkill. Have you considered using an Ioline cutter to cut the apps and it comes with one of the best pieces of software for generating the sew disks for applique. for that one purpose it would be less expensive than a laser and Pulse and the output would be a little more automated.

Pulse has the market cornered for its' direct use of AI, much like Wilcom and Corel. If you plan to expand into more embroidery options then Pulse may be the way to go.

Which embroidery machine did you choose for doing the large field appliques?


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Any digitizing software, from embird(around $500) on up the multi thousand dollar software will do that. I don't laser cut, I use my gx-24 for applique and the software(twill stitch pro) for a few things. Mostly I digitize my embroidery files, transfer the die line to cut studio, send it to the cutter and I'm ready to go. The first line to be sewed is the die line, stop the machine, lay the cut applique on top of it, and finish sewing. Very easy and quick. Files would work the same way with laser or a cutter like I use. The ioline cutter does have the applique feature built into it.


----------



## ghetotige (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks guys, 
I did consider the ioline 300 but it costs $7250 over in the UK, compared to $4481 including air frieght for a laser cutter with 500x300 field from china... (I know could be a risk but these guys have been great responding to my emails, sent me demo software manuals and all sorts for me to review before a purchase so I feel confident It wont be a problem..) 

The laser will cut a lot more assorted and thicker material as well as etching fleece and many other products. and I do love toys lol...

Embroidery machine wise I went with a free no obligation 4 week trial from Barudan, which comes with wilcoms Deco Studio which after speaking with Wilcom will do what I need but through Corel not Ai...

I have not kicked the Melco amaya XT, totaly out of my choice but every engineer, and user of embroidery machines has recomended the barudan... Its just that the Melco looks so pretty....


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

We use a Universal laser, 40 watt, and it has been one of our most productive and profitable pieces of equipment, second only to a roland plotter I bought from a divorce sale almost 15 years ago. The laser is indeed a fun toy. The reports here in the states on the one popular china import, probably the same one, have been less than favorable but it has been a while since I've heard any more feedback. 

One thing to think about now is the venting of the laser exhaust. Cutting these twills can really stink the place up. You can use a scrubber but for this application you really need to vent it outside with a blower assist.

We also have been Wilcom users for decades and wouldn't own any other digitizing software. You should look into Embroidery Studio, it is worth the money difference from DecoStudio. Both operate on top of Corel Draw X3 and work very well. In the graphics tab you have the option of importing most any graphic format, including AI, so you'll be fine.

If your choice is between Bardun and Melco Amaya - stick with the Baradun. And get the CO1, not the Elites. The bridge machine is so much better for large field embroidery, especially if you do heavier jackets. we run all tajimas and love them. Sold off the last Melco about a year ago. The older EMT melcos were great. I wouldn't own an amaya, just my own preferences.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

I have been digitizing for the past 15 years and have accumulated several expensive and inexpensive digitizing programs. The one I use the most and find the easiest to operate is The Bernina embroidery software version 5.0 This is software for a home embroidery machine but I use it for my Toyota ESP 9000 and it works great.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

SickPuppy said:


> I have been digitizing for the past 15 years and have accumulated several expensive and inexpensive digitizing programs. The one I use the most and find the easiest to operate is The Bernina embroidery software version 5.0 This is software for a home embroidery machine but I use it for my Toyota ESP 9000 and it works great.


Bernina software is good and I use it sometimes (it is made by Wilcom) but it does have it's limitations.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

big up to wilcom


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Anyone have embroidery office 9?How much is it?Do you reccomend?


----------



## SierraSupport (Aug 25, 2009)

Leg cramps said:


> Anyone have embroidery office 9?How much is it?Do you reccomend?


Here's more info, screenshots and video.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks seen it ...requested price yesterday havent heard back.It looks cool wonder how it compares to say corel embroidery which is around 1400 bucks.


----------



## SierraSupport (Aug 25, 2009)

Leg cramps said:


> Thanks seen it ...requested price yesterday havent heard back.It looks cool wonder how it compares to say corel embroidery which is around 1400 bucks.


Stitch Era Liberty software would be comparable to that program. I just sent you some pricing info to your hotmail address.


----------



## pylion (Jul 27, 2009)

SierraSupport said:


> Stitch Era Liberty software would be comparable to that program. I just sent you some pricing info to your hotmail address.


could you send me the prices too?


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

lizziemaxine said:


> Bernina software is good and I use it sometimes (it is made by Wilcom) but it does have it's limitations.


I own several expensive digitizing programs and I use the Bernina for 99% of all designs I do. The new version 6 has added a few new tools including freehand digitizing which supports digitizing tablets. I think the price is around $2100


----------

